# stupid question



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2010)

so i was told that my 3 month old german shepherd who groans and grunts when i pet her like a pig... and grunts when she lays down that, the grunting is a sign of hip dysplasia. that can't be true can it?


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

I have never come across a dog that grunted with no medical issues, but I'm almost certain I read a few posts on here where people stated their dogs did that all the time and there was nothing wrong with them. They described it as a sigh like 'Ooof, that was a great walk, I'm pooped' Maybe someone can share some insight. 

But, it also never hurts to check with a vet.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2010)

thats what it is... its not all the time, just when im ignoring her when she's been bad, or after a walk and playing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine are very vocal and express themselves all the time with grunts, groans, sighs, talking and there's not a thing wrong with their hips. Can't imagine there's a connection. Unless of course it's a noise signaling pain.


----------



## crisp (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Stosh! I knew I wasn't crazy. So its more like sighing out of satifaction, rather than discomfort. It could be nothing, but ask a vet, you don't want to ignore a condition if there is one.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine are very vocal. Grendel is the hysteric, once she decides she's being mistreated she lets out this high pitched wail. Allie groans and, distressingly, burps noisily after dinner. Lycan makes all kind of groany noises as does Xe. 

I think they just have a lot to say. 

Jelpy


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Some GSD's are very vocal, and grunt, groan, sigh for different occasions. I have noticed that in some cases they are imitating their owner, who unconsciously grunts, groans, or sighs at different moments. If a puppy hears mommy or daddy make certain sounds, he or she will at times imitate. I remember one owner who would groan when he picked up puppy, as if the puppy was heavy, and then the puppy started to make the same groaning sound when he was picked up. It is really cute.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I grunt when I lie down AND get up.

I think it is called Middle Age.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine is also a grunter-we have always joked about it. He's grunted since we brought him home at 8 weeks. He does esp. if we are rubbing his belly and he's happy.


----------



## Shepherd Mom (Aug 30, 2010)

Our 3 1/2 yr old Shep was a grunter when we bought him, that is why Squerly chose him, he liked him talking to him. Our 13 wk old talks all the time, when he wakes up, goes to sleep, rolls over, he is VERY vocal!!


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

It would surprise if they are connected..Matty "talks" all the time...especially when she is being ignored or playing with her toys...she even "huffs" when I don't let her do something she wants to do...its funny


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

My two bitches are grunting and moaning and sighing all the time while my male is more settled back, however he can be very vocal too when he's playing with the little one


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

aschen growled in frustration once and sounded just like chewbacca!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is very vocal as well. As he ages, it just gets a bit deeper. When he is excited about going out he'll complain about waiting. We'll carry on a conversation;

Me: "Sit"
Hondo: "Whoaoo"
Me: "Stay"
Hondo: "Whooaoooargh"
Me: "You better watch your tone with me, boy"
Hondo: "Whoooaooahh whhooo"
Me: "You better not have said what I think you said!"
Hondo: "Whhhooaaahhhaaarrgg"
Me: "I'm going to wash your mouth out!"

Hubby: "Shut the [email protected]*n door, you're letting all the air conditioning out!"


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

lol.
I've always had noise-making shepherds. Layla even grunts a little when she's "going." Now that was a new one for me. I can't help but laugh.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mine yodels, shrieks, grunts, groans and makes various other noises that have no description. Welcome to the world of owning a German Shepherd.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:



Lilie said:


> Hondo is very vocal as well. As he ages, it just gets a bit deeper. When he is excited about going out he'll complain about waiting. We'll carry on a conversation;
> 
> Me: "Sit"
> Hondo: "Whoaoo"
> ...


----------



## zone9alady (May 18, 2010)

Brando's been making strange noises since the day we got him at 9 weeks. Everytime he stretches when laying down out comes this long grrrrooooorrr, when he sleeps the same thing but it sounds a little different. When we tell him to do something he doesn't want to do..it's a short umph, then a sigh!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine do the 'huff' when they don't get their way. And the whistle in the yawn. They have so much to say.


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Mine yawns, makes a yelping bark and generally makes all kinds of noises. It's probably just some attempt to copy their owners or maybe even communicate.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

Our dogs are groaners and grunters. I would still have it checked. I had a female that grunted and she ended up having a stomach problem. I had her checked immediately because it just appeared one day. If it is something that has always been there I would not worry as much.


----------

